# Καναρίνια > Διατροφή >  Γλυστρίδα. Κάνει καλό?

## Efh

θυμαμαι απο παλια τον πατερα μου να ταιζει τα πουλακια γλυστριδα
την κατασπαραζαν οι καρδερινες οι φλωροι και οι σπινοι που ειχαμε
παρατηρουσα πως και τα καναρινια που ειχαμε την τιμουσαν ιδιαιτερα
εσεις ταιζετε τα πουλακια σας ? αν ναι καθε ποτε? αν οχι γιατι την απορριπτετε?

----------


## mariakappa

απ'οτι ξερω ειναι απο τα καλυτερα χορτα για τα μικρα μας.δεν ξερω να σου πω καθε ποτε να την δινεις, εγω προσωπικα δινω 3 φορες την εβδομαδα χορτα, αλλα ξερω σιγουρα οτι εαν του δωσεις θα τους εχεις κανει απο τα καλυτερα δωρα.

----------


## gianniskilkis

Από τα καλύτερα χόρτα για τα πουλιά. Το καλοκαίρι κάθε δύο μέρες ανελλιπώς , κάθε δύο μέρες έτσι για να μην την βαριούνται .

----------


## jk21

*Γλυστρίδα δεχόμενη καθημερινή επιδρομή από ..αδηφάγους σπουργίτες !!!*


ενα απο τα 3-4 πιο βασικα χορταρικα  ( γλυστριδα ,ταραξακο , μπροκολο ,τσουκνιδα ) για πουλια και η καλυτερη πηγη ω3 λιπαρων οξεων που μπορουμε να δινουμε και ισχυροτατη επισης βιταμινης Α ! δινε *καθε μερα* αφοβα .Ειδικα για την πτεροροια το ιδανικοτερο χορταρικο


Purslane (_Portulaca oleracea_), raw, fresh,
Nutritive value per 100 g. 
(Source: USDA National Nutrient data base)


Principle
Nutrient Value
Percentage of RDA

Energy
16 Kcal
1.5%

Carbohydrates
3.4 g
3%

Protein
1.30 g
2%

Total Fat
0.1 g
0.5%

Cholesterol
0 mg
0%

Vitamins



Folates
12 µg
3%

Niacin
0.480 mg
3%

Pantothenic acid
0.036 mg
1%

Pyridoxine
0.073 mg
5.5%

Riboflavin
0.112 mg
8.5%

Thiamin
0.047 mg
4%

Vitamin A
1320 IU
44%

Vitamin C
21 mg
35%

Electrolytes



Sodium
45 mg
3%

Potassium
494 mg
10.5%

Minerals



Calcium
65 mg
6.5%

Copper
0.113 mg
12.5%

Iron
1.99 mg
25%

Magnesium
68 mg
17%

Manganese
0.303 mg
13%

Phosphorus
44 mg
6%

Selenium
0.9 µg
2%

Zinc
0.17 mg
1.5%

----------


## Efh

μαλιστα.... πολυ καλο τελικα!
ειχα ακουσει οτι τους το δινουν για να τραγουδανε πιο πολυ
αλλα δεν πρεπει να ισχυει ε?

----------


## jk21

οταν ενα φυτο ειναι φουλ στα λιπαρα οξεα ,λογικο ειναι η  *Syrinx (Greek σύριγξ )*  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Syrinx_(bird_anatomy) του πουλιου να λαδωνεται και να κελαηδα πιο γλυκα

----------


## panos70

υπαρχει περιπτωση να τα πιασει διαροια με καθημερινη καταναλωση γλιστριδας ;

----------


## jk21

δεν πιανει κανενα πουλι διαρροια με καταναλωση μη μολυσμενου με μικροβιο ή φαρμακο χορταρικου .η αυξημενη υδαροτητα στην κουτσουλια δεν ειναι διαρροια αλλα αυξημενα ουρα λογω του νερου που εχει προσλαβει μεσω των χορταρικων ,το πουλι

http://www.exoticpetvet.net/avian/droppings.html


If the feces portion is not formed, this is called diarrhea. Often, a dropping may have an increase in the urine portion, resulting in a very wet dropping, but the fecal portion will still be formed. This situation is often mistakenly called diarrhea, but it is not. If the feces portion is still solid, no matter how much urine there is in the dropping, then this is not diarrhea. Free water (urine) around the feces is evidence of increased urine in the dropping, not diarrhea. Be sure to check fresh droppings, as with time, the feces may absorb some urine, giving the false impression of diarrhea. If the brown or green solid fecal portion is not formed, or is very watery, then this is correctly called diarrhea. In some cases of diarrhea, there may be gas bubbles in the feces.


τα πουλια εχουν καθημερινη αναγκη χορταρικων για να προσλαβουν βιταμινες αλλα και μεταλλικα στοιχεια που οι σποροι σε ξερη μορφη δεν μπορουν να τους δωσουν επαρκως .στη φυση τους προτιμουν ημιωριμους σε χλωρη μορφη .δεν ειναι τυχαιο που πεφτουν με τα μουτρα πανω στα χορταρικα .η φημη οτι τα χορταρικα προκαλουν διαρροια εχει βγει  επειδη συνηθιζεται παραδοσιακα η χρηση μονο του μαρουλιου και του αγγουριου ,που ειναι απο τα πλεον ραντιζομενα φυτα και μη σωστο πλυσιμο αφηνει υπολειματα φυτοφαρμακων ,που αν σε εμας δεν προκαλουν βραχυπροθεσμο προβλημα αλλα μακροπροθεσμο (καρκινο ,στειροτητα κλπ ) στα πουλια η διαρροια ειναι αμεση .επισης επειδη πολλοι συγχεουν την πραγματικη διαρροια με την αυξημενη υδαροτητα της κουτσουλιας ,που περιγραφεται και στο συνδεσμο που εχω παραπεμψει 

το μονο που πρεπει να προσεχθει για να δινουμε στα πουλια χορταρικα καθε μερα ,ειναι να γινει αυτο αυξανοντας καθε βδομαδα κατα μια μερα ,τις ημερες χορηγησης ,αν το πουλι δεν ηταν καθολου συνηθισμενο .αποτομες αλλαγες σιγουρα φερνουν κινητικοτητα στο εντερο .ειναι κατι παρομοιο με την αλλαγη στη διατροφη μας σε καιρους νηστειας

ειδικα για τη γλυστριδα ,επειδη περιεχει σημαντικοτατη ποσοτητα ελαιου ,ειναι απο τα χορταρικα με μικρη σχετικα υδαροτητα .κοψτε φυλλα στη σαλατα σας με ντοματα και ριγανη και θα αναρωτηθειται πως ειναι λαδωμενη χωρις να εχεται βαλει ελαιολαδο !

----------


## Efthimis98

Παιδια θα συμφωνησω με τον Δημητρη (jk21) σε ολα οσα ειπε!
Και εγω επισης δινω καθημερηνα αφοβα!Την τιμαει παρα πολυ!Ομως τωρα μου τελειωσε και πρεπει να παω στο χωριο μου να μαζεψω λιγη αραντηστη!  :Happy:

----------


## Efthimis98

Α παιδια εχω και μια απορια!
Την γλυστριδα μπορω να την κραταω μεχρι και μια βδομαδα,επειτα αρχιζουν να μαυριζουν τα φυλλα και να σαπιζουν,πως μπορω να την διατηρησω πιο πολυ καιρο διοτι το χωρια μου ειναι στο βουνο;Ειναι αρκετα πιο εξω απο την Ελασσονα ενα απομακρυσμενο χωριο χωρις πολλες δυνατοτητες,ουτε εστω ενα καφενειο δεν εχει!

Μπορω να την βαλω στην καταψυξη και να την ξεπαγωνω καθε φορα που θελω να δωσω στον Πιπη;

----------


## Newone

Έχω μικρά 7-10 ημερών στη φωλιά, να δίνω γλιστρίδα και αγγουράκι και καμιά πιπεριά η να το αποφύγω μέχρι να μεγαλώσουν και άλλο;

----------


## Efthimis98

Kala κανεις και δινεις λαχανικα απο τις 7-8 ημερες!
Καναονικα δεν υπαρχει κανενα προβλημα στο να βαλεις και απο την 1η μερα λαχανικα απλα οι νεοσσοι χρηαζονται περισσοτερη πρωτεινη γι' αυτο και βαζουμε αυγο και αυγοτροφη και βεβαιος το κυριος μειγμα σπορων!

----------


## gianniskilkis

Να τους δίνεις με μέτρο ώστε να τα συνηθίζουν ,όχι όμως αγγούρι στα μικρά .Τώρα όσο για σένα Ευθύμη δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω για ποιο λόγο μπαίνεις στην ταλαιπωρία να τρέχεις στο χωριό ,εκτός βέβαια για να το επισκεφτείς , η γλιστρίδα είναι τυφλό χόρτο και πιάνει παντού .Σε γλάστρα , σε μια γωνιά  , στο χώμα κάτω απ΄ένα άλλο  δέντρο ,Παντού...

----------


## Efthimis98

Γιαννη,κοιτα προσπαθω να βρω γλυστριδα που δεν εχει ραντηστει καθολου!
Στους δρομους και στα παρτερια που φυτρωνει υπαρχουν παντου αυτοκινητα που με το καυσαεριο τους τα μολυνουν!Οπως για παραδειγμα τα ξυλα που περνουμε για φυσικες πατηθρες!
Προτιμαμε τις φυσικες απο απομακρυσμενα μερη χωρις πολλα πολλα αυτοκινητα,ουτε απο χωραφια που τα δεντρα ειναι καλλιεργησημα και τα ραντιζουν!
Με αυτη την σκεπτικη κι εγω λεω οτι καλυτεπο ειναι να κοβω απο το χωριο μου γλυστριδα παρα απο ενα πολυκοσμικο μερος!  :Happy:

----------


## kz8

και εμεις δινουμε γλυστριδα κ οντως δεινοπαθουμε μεχρι να βρουμε την καταλληλη που να μην ειναι ραντισμενη....καλα κανεις κ το ψαχνεις τοσο κ τρεχεις μακρυα....το καλυτερο πραγμα βρισκεται στη φυση μακρια απο τους ανθρωπους :Happy:

----------


## gianniskilkis

Φίλοι μου καλησπέρα ,συμφωνώ με το σκεπτικό σας και μπράβο σας αλλά εγώ λέω χάθηκε μια γλαστρούλα στο μπαλκόνι ,τόσο απλά και είσαι μια χαρά,,,

----------


## jk21

εγω παντως δινω και απο τις γλαστρες μου και απο την λαικη (αυτη την πλενω καλα ) χωρις προβλημα .ευθυμη για να την δωσεις ωμη δεν νομιζω να γινεται κρατωντας την στην καταψυξη .αν φτιαχνεις αυγοψωμο ομως ,επειδη εχει πολλα λιπαρα οξεα θα μπορουσες θρυματτιζοντας με αλευρι στο μουλτι ,να την προσθεσεις στο μιγμα πριν ψηθει .καποια συστατικα χανονται αλλα καποια κρατιουνται και την δινεις ολο το χρονο .αν θες να την κρατας εκτος καταψυξης περισσοτερο αφου βγαλεις τα φυλλαρακια χαμηλα να μην τα ακουμπα το νερο ,την βαζεις σε ενα ποτηρι με λιγο νερο στο ψυγειο και κρατα καπως παραπανω

----------


## jk21

γλυστριδα δινεται στα μικρα και απο τις 1-2η μερα .οχι ομως αγγουρι ή μαρουλι .τα ραντιζουν αρκετα και εστω και μικρο υπολοιμα φαρμακου στους νεοσσους ειναι φου επικινδυνο

----------


## Newone

> .αν φτιαχνεις αυγοψωμο ομως ,επειδη εχει πολλα λιπαρα οξεα θα μπορουσες θρυματτιζοντας με αλευρι στο μουλτι ,να την προσθεσεις στο μιγμα πριν ψηθει



αύριο σκοπεύω να βγάλω μια φέτα αυγόψωμο (τη δεύτερη συνταγή που έδωσες) απτη κατάψυξη λες να το βάλω μαζί με λίγο αυγό και γλιστρίδα στο μούλτι;

----------


## jk21

χωρις αυγο ναι ,με αυγο μαζι θα λασπωσουν .να βαλεις λιγα φυλλαρακια να τριφτουν με ποσοτητα φρυγανιας και αυτο να το ανακατεψεις με κουταλι με αυγοψωμο στο οποιο θα εχεις επιπλεον αυγο (αν θες ντε και καλα επιπλεον αυγο ) .κανε δοκιμη σε οχι μεγαλη ποσοτητα

----------


## Newone

> Α παιδια εχω και μια απορια!
> Την γλυστριδα μπορω να την κραταω μεχρι και μια βδομαδα,επειτα αρχιζουν να μαυριζουν τα φυλλα και να σαπιζουν,πως μπορω να την διατηρησω πιο πολυ καιρο διοτι το χωρια μου ειναι στο βουνο;



Η λύση που βρήκα εγώ είναι να τη βγάζω με τη ρίζα, να τη βάζω σε μία μικρή γλάστρα και να τη φέρνω σπίτι.
Έτσι κόβεις φρέσκια όποτε θέλεις

----------

